# My J Frames........



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I bought a Model 442 some time back to stick in my pocket or throw into the Jeep's console. Then I decided I wanted a Model 36 Chief's Special. These were nowhere to be found.

One day at the range I mentioned to one of my shooting companions that I wanted one. He said he had just traded one in last week that was like new. Mentioned something about Tommy Bronson Sporting Goods.

I left him standing there talking while I rushed over to the store. It was pristine, as he had said. But it had those awful rubber grips on it. Soon as I got home with the gun, ordered a set of Eagle Secret Service grips in rosewood. Got a Don Hume belt slide holster for it a quickly as possible, too.

For what its worth, I don't like the belt slide too much, as the muzzle is just visible below it. Long as only leather shows, its a cell phone or something else the yuppies carry nowadays.

Bob Wright


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Congrats on the gun. Show us a pic!


----------

